# Museum Security, Amherst College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Museum Security Officer
Institution:
*Amherst College*

Location:
Amherst, MA

Category:

Admin - Arts and Museum Administration
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/14/2017

Type:
Full Time

Notes:
marked as a *Priority* and included in *Diversity and Inclusion* Email

Part-time, 24 hours per week, year round position, group & level AO-1

Ensures a safe and secure environment at the Amherst College Museums (Beneski Museum of Natural History, Mead Art Museum & Russian Cultural Center). Provides exemplary customer services representing the museums and the college. Conducts regular patrols of public areas, staff areas, collections storage and mechanical spaces, as well as museum exteriors. Ensures the policies, procedures and mission of the department are adhered to.

Takes appropriate actions to support a diverse workforce and participates in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment.

Due to the nature of the position, evening or weekend work may be required.

*Key Responsibilities*

_Patrols_

Provides exemplary customer services to visitors to the museums
Assists with ensuring the policies, procedures and fundamentals of the museums are upheld
Refers questions to the Museum Security Supervisor as needed
Staffs regular patrol shifts as a Museum Security Officer
*Special Events *

Assists the museums with special event management and monitoring
Ensures occupancy limitations are not exceeded, and ensures all aspects of the event are adhered to (proximity to art work, no food areas, etc.)
Assists with setup and breakdown of special event items (clearing gallery furniture out of program spaces and moving in special event tables, chairs and other items as needed)
*Administrative *

Completes activity logs, documents incidents through detailed reports
Conducts email correspondence as needed
Documents items through photography
*Lobby Attendant *

Conducts all duties for the Lobby Attendant position as needed (primarily during non-academic periods)
*QUALIFICATIONS*

*Required*

High School diploma or equivalent
Strong communication, problem solving, time management and customer service skills.
Working knowledge of MS Office, Outlook, Excel, Incident Documentation Software and database administration
Ability to work independently and as a member of a team
*Preferred*

Associate's Degree (Criminal Justice, Administration, and/ or Emergency Management) and/or an accredited Law Enforcement or Professional Security Officer Certification, combined with experience (see below), additional certifications (CIPS, CPR & First Aid)
1-3 years of experience in private security and/or law enforcement
1+ years Security/ Law Enforcement/ Public Safety experience at a college or educational institution
Demonstrated communication, problem solving, time management and customer service skills
Highly proficient with MS Office, Outlook, Excel, PowerPoint, Incident Documentation Software and database administration
Proven/ demonstrated ability to work independently and to effectively lead a team
*APPLICATION INSTRUCTIONS*

Interested candidates should submit a cover letter, resume, and the names and contact information (e-mail and/or telephone number) for three professional references. Applications will be reviewed until position is filled.

*ABOUT AMHERST COLLEGE *
Amherst College is an equal opportunity employer and encourages women, persons of color, and persons with disabilities to apply. The College is committed to enriching its educational experience and its culture through the diversity of its faculty, administration, and staff.

Amherst College, one of the premier liberal arts colleges in the nation, is located in Amherst, Massachusetts, a town of approximately 35,000 residents in the western part of the state. The college's community is composed of about1,800 students from 48 states, plus Washington, D.C., Puerto Rico and 54 countries around the world, and about 1,000 staff and faculty. The college's scenic 1,000-acre campus includes a 500-acre wildlife sanctuary and the Book & Plow Farm ; three museums: Emily Dickinson Museum , Beneski Museum of Natural History and Mead Art Museum ; and multiple educational and cultural venues and resources through the Five College Consortium. The town of Amherst offers an amazing variety of coffee shops, restaurants and entertainment, and a very active outdoor life. Our vibrant campus, diverse community and beautiful surrounding, makes Amherst College and the Town of Amherst the perfect place to work, learn and live!*

PI99017927*
*Application Information*
Contact:
Amherst College

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/xksc3rff993vxb2m

Apply through Institution's Website


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

If the exhibits don't come to life at night I'm not interested.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Notes:
marked as a *Priority* and included in *Diversity and Inclusion* Email

Sure, they CLAIM they want total DIVERSITY AND INCLUSION, but would they hire someone with any of the following disabilities:
Blindness
Deafness
Blind AND Deaf
Psychotic behavior
Tourette's Syndrome
Downs Syndrome
Schizophrenia
Leprosy
Death

I'm sure they'd jump to discriminate against anyone in THOSE categories!


----------

